# Completed my CaseLabs T10 project



## shoestring (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi i'm new here but wanted to share my the rebuild of my CaseLabs T10 computer.

I added the 120mm Top for my 2 RX360's and moved the XSPC 240mm from the front to the bottom. This made for a pretty good view of the Res from outside the case. i also added the 4 fan side mount for extra air flow. Hope you like it.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 13, 2013)

Wowza!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 13, 2013)

_* Magnifique! *_

It's black, it's white, it's blue, it's too cool.


----------



## Rowsol (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn, that's some awesome tubing.


----------



## XNine (Aug 24, 2013)

Sexy sexy build!    Do you have a build log?  Would love to show it off on our FB page


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 24, 2013)

i expected him to open the thread with

"good news everyone! i completed my..."
looks great~


----------



## shoestring (Aug 25, 2013)

thanks everyone

sorry no build log 

the tubing is clear with ice dragon cooling nanofluid coolant


----------

